# Missing friends back home? - Meet up!



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello to all of you!

I'm not sure if anyone feels the same,...well I will just explain...
I arrived in Sydney in November last year to live with my partner, he also just moved from Melbourne to Sydney...I love it here and I'm the happiest little cookie that we are back together and no long distance relationship any more...there is just one thing bothering me so much...I miss my friends...I knew I will of course and it's not in particular "my" friends it's just in general having friends to meet after work or on the weekends, go shopping or for a coffee... I feel it's really hard to fiend friends here...I mean I met ppl at work but honestly who wants to spend their whole free time with ppl from work all the time...I don't mind meeting with my colleagues from time to time but not every time...

I would love to meet up with like minded ppl and make some new friends!
And please don't get me wrong I'm not some kind of weirdo and shy and stuff on the contrary I'm outgoing and happy person but where do you go to meet ppl / make new friends...

Does anyone feel the same? I wonder for all you ppl who just arrived in Australia what do you do in your free time? do you stay alone? or do you spend every free minute with your partner?...I love spending time with my partner, but he's (for example) not so excited about going shopping, whereas I love it but alone? not really...

Well...have a great day/weekend all of you!
Cheers


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

Sure its great spare time with partner


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess my problems in that regard are very different from yours - I don't have work here and we are struggling financially so I have no money to spend on building a new social life or time spent in the office... I really literally just have to entertain myself. I would count myself very lucky if I had the resources to go shopping, I would spend that on a class or hobby instead to meet people with the same interests. 

Mostly what I do in all this free time is endlessly apply for jobs, try to stay fit with long walks, take care of my and some of my in-laws' pets, keep the place clean, play games, read papers, Skype with family and friends at home quite a lot, that's about it!


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

why not create a website so y'all can meet up ;-)


----------



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey dingo144, just saw you're in Sydney as well...I'm a bit the same at the moment with my boyfriend being super busy most days, so if you want to meet up for coffee some time, let me know!


----------



## pigasos (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello I'm going to move in Australia (brisbane) too at 26 of october! first time there
and i dont have friends hope to find over there!


----------

